# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >                                           موسوعة من فساتين ومستلزمات العروس

## بيسان

موسوعة من فساتين ومستلزمات العروس



اي وحدة من البنات بتزوج تشوف ها التصاميم
فساتين ..................











[IMG]http://www.camillechamoun.com/2001/pap-b1.jpg[/IMG

----------


## بيسان



----------


## بيسان

حـــذاء العـــروس

----------


## بيسان

كاسات العروسين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ههههههههههاي 

يبي لي اختار واحد من الحين علشان تلبسه خطيبتى المستقبليه في العرس 

الصراحة احلى واحد 

هذا 


لانه هادئ وحليو 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## بيسان

تاج العروس

----------


## بيسان

الطرحة



[IMG]http://kh123.***********/widmakeup/w.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://kh123.***********/widmakeup/e.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://kh123.***********/widmakeup/t.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## بيسان

كيكات العروسين

----------


## بيسان

التسريحات

----------


## بيسان

باقات ورود

----------


## بيسان

تابع

----------


## بيسان

ملائمة الكوشة لموقع الحفل 
تختلف تصاميم كوش الأفراح حسب الموقع الذي سيقام به 
الحفل. عندما يكون التصميم الأساسي للكوشة يعتمد على الحجم كوجود خلفية منظر طبيعي يحتاج الى مساحة كبيرة ليظهر المنظر بالصورة المناسبة فمن الصعب عمل التصميم نفسه في مكان مساحته صغيرة لأت الفكرة الأساسية ستختفي مما يفقد الكوشة رونقها.الألوان الموجودة في موقع الحفل و الديكورات الثابتة تؤثر أيضا في الاخراج العام للكوشة و قد تكون النتيجة غير مرضية ولتفاديها يمكن استخدام الستائر أو الجدران المستعارة لتغطية الألوان والديكورات الغير مرغوب فيها مؤقتا والحصول على كوشة متناسقة مع موقع الحفل 



فكرة الكوشة 

الكوشة أو ديكورات الأفراح قد تكون بسيطة و رومانسية 
أو فخمة جدا و معقدة التصميم و عاد تبحث العروس عن فكرة جديدة تميزها و تعبر عن ما يدور في خيالها. التميز في تصميم الكوشة لا يعني أن تكون الفكرة معقدة أو كبيرة الحجم و لكن من المهم أن تكون الفكرة واضحة و معبرة. تصاميم الكوش الحديثة تميل الى الرومانسية والبساطة أكثر من التصاميم القديمة ولاتي تميل الى التعقيد والتركيز على تزيين الصالة بدلامن التركيز على العروسين 




اكسسوارات الكوشة 

بعد تحديد فكرة الكوشة و حجمها والألوان الداخلة في التصميم يبدأ البحث عن اكسسوارات مناسبة للطاولات و مدخل العروس و أيضا طاولات الطعام وكيكة العروسين. استخدام نفس الألوان يعطى مزيد من التميز في الاكسسوارات و يدل على حسن الاختيار والتنظيم الدقيق. تصاميم الفازات والمفارش تكون مستوحاة من فكرة الكوشة لتكمل المنظر و تزيد من فخامة الحفل.



كيف تختارين الكوشة ؟؟ 

تتمنى كل عروس أن تختار أجمل وأفضل كوشة يمكنها الحصول عليها و لكن عملية الاختيار أحيانا تكون صعبة مع كثرة التصاميم واختلاف الأذواق. من خبرتنا في مجال كوش الأفراح ننصح كل عروس بأن تعمل الآتي 

1- تجهيز قائمة بأسماء محلات الزهور التي لديها خدمة تنفيذ كوش الأفراح و يمكن الاستعانة بدليل الهاتف وسؤال الأصدقاء والأقارب عن المحلات التي تعاملوا معها في السابق. يجب التعامل مع المحلات المتخصصة فقط وذلك لضمان أفضل النتائج عند التنفيذ حيث نلاحظ أحيانا أن بعض المحلات غير المتخصصة في المجال تحاول إقناع العميل بإمكانية تنفيذ العمل و هي في الواقع تقوم بتنفيذ العمل عن طريق أحد محلات الزهور لذا يجب التعامل مع محلات الزهور مباشرة وإلغاء الوسيط إلا في حالة المحلات أو المؤسسات المتخصصة في تنظيم و تنسيق الحفلات. يفضل أن تكون القائمة بحدود عشرة محلات على الأقل. 

2- يجب تحديد الميزانية التي تنوي العروس إنفاقها على الكوشة قبل البدء في أي شيء. قد لا تعرف العروس إن كانت الميزانية مناسبة أم لا لعدم خبرتها بأسعار الكوش و لكن من المهم تحديد الميزانية و لو تقريبيا من البداية.

3- تقوم العروس بالاتصال بالمحلات التي بالقائمة و تحدد موعد مناسب للزيارة لمشاهدة الكتالوجات و الاطلاع على الأسعار. الزيارات المفاجئة للمحلات قد لا تكون في مصلحة العروس من ناحية عدم توفير الوقت والانتباه الكافي لها. 

4- تختلف محلات الزهور بإمكانياتها و تصاميم الكوش المتوفرة لديها و كذلك في أسعارها. يفضل أن تزور العروس كل المحلات قبل الاتفاق النهائي مع أي محل لأخذ فكرة كاملة ولمقارنة المحلات للحصول على أفضل النتائج. عند اختيار تصميم الكوشة ينصح أن تكون الزهور هي العنصر الأساسي في التصميم. الكثير من التصاميم القديمة لكوش الأفراح تعتمد على مبدأ تزيين الصالة التي يقام بها الحفل و هذا جيد و لكن من عيوبه أن الصور الخاصة بالعروس لا تظهر بها الكوشة جيدا و قد تكون خلفية العروس خالية تماما من الزهور مما يفقد الكوشة هدفها الرئيسي و هو توفير خلفية جميلة و رومانسية للعروس. يجب أن تتذكر العروس أن أهم ما في الحفل هي العروس نفسها و الكوشة يجب أن تصمم حولها و ليس العكس بمعنى أن الكوشة تضيف خلفية جميلة للعروس وليس للصالة. الإضافات مثل تزيين الدرج و المداخل تزيد من فخامة الحفل و تضفي جو من الضيافة والكرم لذا يفضل الاهتمام بها إن أمكن ولو بباقات صغيرة. يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار موضوع هام جدا و هو سلامة العروس لذا يجب التأكد من أن المواد المستخدمة في تصميم الديكورات خفيفة الوزن وتثبت بطريقة جيدة يجب أيضا ترك مسافة كافية في الجزء الأمامي للمنصة لمرور العروس والضيوف بدون أن يعترض طريقهم أي من أجزاء الكوشة. و عند استعمال الشموع يجب أن تكون بعيدة عن الأقمشة و يجب استخدام شمعدانات منسابة لتفادي سقوط الشمع على المنصة. إذا كانت هناك أي توصيلات كهربائية لكشافات أو أجهزة بخار فيجب التأكد من توصيلها بشكل جيد و التأكد أيضا من إبعادها عن الأقمشة أو الموكيت. يوجد عادة مشرفين أو مشرفات في صالة الحفل ويمكن الاستعانة بهم لتفقد هذه الأشياء قبل بدء الحفل أو يمكن أن توكل هذه المهمة لأحد أفراد العائلة و لا يجب اهمالها فتفقد هذه الأشياء يستغرق بضع دقائق ولكنه يمنع حدوث مشاكل قد تعطل الحفل لا سمح الله . 

5- لتسهيل المقارنة بين خدمات وأسعار المحلات للحصول على أفضل خدمة وأقل سعر يجب تجهيز ورقة تكتب بها البيانات التالية

اسم المحل : 
رقم الهاتف : 

مستوى الخدمة والتعاون مع العملاء : سيء - جيد - ممتاز 

خبرة المحل في مجال الكوش: 1-3 سنوات – 5 سنوات – 10 سنوات 

أسعار الكوش : غالية – رخيصة – معقولة 

المميزات الإضافية / العروض الخاصة : – لا يوجد - هدايا مع كل كوشة– عرض خاص للكوش 

ضمان جودة التنفيذ– لا يوجد ضمان – تعويض جزئي -: ضمان استرجاع المبلغ كامل 

تصاميم الكوش : عادية – جيدة – ممتازة 

يتم وضع نقطة للاختيار الأول و نقطتين للاختيار الثاني وثلاث نقط للاختيار الثالث و بحساب المجموع يمكن تحديد المحل أو المحلات الأفضل بطريقة عملية و يتبقى بعد ذلك الاتفاق مع المحل المفضل على التفاصيل. 

6- عند الاتفاق على التفاصيل تأكدي من كتابة جميع التفاصيل في العقد أو الفاتورة مع كتابة الضمان إن وجد. راجعي الفاتورة قبل الدفع واحتفظي بنسخة من الفاتورة أو العقد ليوم الزفاف. 



تصميم كوش الأفراح 
تتوفر لدينا خدمة تصميم كوش الأفراح بجميع أنواعها و ديكوراتها. يمكن للعميل تزويدنا بفكرة معينة أو يمكنه الاعتماد علينا في اختيار الفكرة و من ثم تصميمها. التصاميم تختلف حسب الموقع الذي سيقام به الحفل لذا من المهم تحديد موقع الحفل أولا قبل البدء بالتصميم. يستغرق تصميم الكوش عادة 3-10 أيام حسب نوع التصميم. 

يمكن للعميل الاحتفاظ بالتصميم وتنفيذه بواسطة طرف ثالث ويمكنه أيضا تنفيذ التصميم عن طريقنا وفي هذه الحالة يتم حسم قيمة التصميم من إجمالي قيمة الكوشة وهكذا يصبح التصميم مجانا. إذا لم يكن العميل راضيا عن التصميم فسنقوم بإعادة تصميمه بناء على ملاحظاته حتى نصل إلى النتيجة التي تكون مرضية للعميل. 

كيف أحصل على تصميم كوشة جديدة 
للحصول على تصاميم جديدة للكوش لجميع عملائنا من داخل المملكة و خارجها يرجى اتباع الخطوات التالية: 

1-تعبئة النموذج الموجود أسفل هذه الصفحة وإرساله مع التأكد من إكمال جميع البيانات. 

2-إيداع مبلغ1000 ريال سعودي في حسابنا في البنك السعودي الهولندي فرع حي الورود بمدينة الرياض باسم مؤسسة فلك الزهور و حساب رقم 041034414417 وارسال قسيمة الإيداع إلى فاكس رقم 4604881-1-966 

الطلبات الغير كاملة لن تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار ونعتذر من جميع زوار الموقع بهذا الخصوص و نرجو أن يتفهموا موقفنا لأن عملنا يعتمد بشكل أساسي على هذه التصاميم و هي تكلف مجهودا لذا لا يمكن عملها مجانا لغير عملائنا. 


مسكة العروس المتدرجة 
المسكة المتدرجة تثبت على حامل بلاستيكي و يتم تنسيق الزهور بشكل دائري بالاضافة الى تدرج الزهور من الجزء الأمامي. يعتبر هذا التصميم الأكثر طلبا و يمكن استخدام أنواع مختلفة من الزهور وألوان تتناسق مع لون فستان الزفاف

----------


## بيسان

مسكة العروس المعلقة 
مسكة يتم تنسيقها على شكل كرة و يثبت بها شريط للتعليق تمسك به العروس. التصميم غريب و مميز و يمكن استخدام زهور الجوري أو الليليوم لأفضل النتائج 



مسكة مربوطة باليد 
مسكة منسقة على شكل باقة يد بدون حامل بلاستيكي
يمكن تغليف سيقان الزهور بالشريط القماش أو تترك كما هي 



مسكة عروس دائرية 
مسكة دائرية منسقة على حامل بلاستيكي و هي من أكثر التصاميم طلبا و يمكن زيادة استدارة المسكة 







قائمة التجهيز للفرح :

القاعدة الذهبية دائما هي الاستعداد مبكرا و مبكرا جدا للحصول على أفضل النتائج. هذه القائمة ستساعدكم على تذكر الأشياء المهمة و كذلك تنظيم نشاطاتكم بشكل 
أفضل.

حفلة الزفاف
أولا : قبل الزفاف بـ3 أشهر ناقشي مع خطيبك و والديكما حجم حفلة الزفاف و الميزانية المرصودة للحفل و قرري إذا كنت ستقيمين:
ڤحفل فخم جدا و ميزانيته 
ڤحفل مميز و ميزانيته 
ڤحفل مختصر و ميزانيته 
ڤحفل عائلي و ميزانيته 

موقع الحفلة
ثانيا: بعد تحديد حجم الحفل ابدئي بالبحث عن موقع للحفل و يمكنك سؤال صديقاتك وأفراد العائلة عن المواقع التي يمكن إقامة الحفل بها كما يمكنك الاستفادة من الدليل المرفق مع هذه القائمة أو دليل الهاتف التجاري أو أي أدلة متخصصة في مجال الأفراح.
وقررت أن يكون الحفل في:
ڤصالة / قصر احتفالات و تكلفة إيجار الصالة 
ڤصالة فندق و تكلفة إيجار الصالة 
ڤاستراحة مخصصة للاحتفالات و تكلفة إيجار الاستراحة 
ڤمنزل العائلة و تكلفة إيجار المنزل مجــانا
ڤموقع آخر و تكلفة إيجاره 

قائمة الطعام

ثالثا: ابدئي باختيار قائمة الطعام الخاص بالحفل و تذكري أن تشمل القائمة أطعمة قليلة الدسم لأنه سيكون من ضمن ضيوفك من يهتمون بهذه الأطعمة. بعض صالات الأفراح تتكفل بتموين العشاء الخاص لحفل الزفاف كما يمكنك الاتفاق مع أحد المطاعم المتخصصة لتموين العشاء الخاص بحفل الزفاف. من المعروف أيضا أن الكثير من الطعام يبقى بعد الحفل و ننصحك بالتنسيق مسبقا مع أحد الجمعيات الخيرية للتبرع بما يتبقى من الطعام للمحتاجين. 
ڤالعشاء مقدم من الصالة
ڤالعشاء مقدم من مطعم _________ و تكلفته 
ڤالعشاء يحتوي على أطعمة قليلة الدسم
ڤتم التنسيق مع جمعية __________ الخيرية للتبرع بالباقي من العشاء

بطاقات الدعوة
رابعا: ابدئي باختيار أسماء المدعوين للحفل بالتنسيق مع خطيبك و والديكما. بعد أن تجمعي قائمة بأسماء المدعوين ابدئي بالبحث عن مطابع لطباعة بطاقات الدعوة. ينصح بمقارنة أسعار خمس مطابع على الأقل للحصول على أفضل سعر. من المهم أيضا أن تقومي بذلك مبكرا لأن الطباعة قد تستغرق وقتا كبيرا في بعض الأحيان. أطلبي مشاهدة بروفة للطباعة قبل الطباعة النهائية للتأكد من أن جميع المعلومات صحيحة.
ڤبطاقات الدعوة سيتم طباعتها في مطبعة ___________ و تكلفتها 
ڤبطاقات الدعوة سيتم إرسالها للمدعوين في تاريخ ___________ بواسطة 

التصوير

خامسا:ابدئي باختيار المصورة و قرري إذا كنت تحتاجين إلى تصوير بالفيديو. اسألي المصورة عن التجهيزات المتوفرة لديها من خلفيات وأجهزة إضاءة مساعدة بالاضافة إلى نوع الكاميرا التي تستخدمها. اطلبي رؤية عينات من أعمال المصورة لتحديد كفاءتها. إذا طلبت تصوير بالفيديو تأكدي من عدد الكاميرات المستخدمة و هل سيتم عمل مونتاج للتصوير بعد الحفل لحذف الصور المهزوزة أو الغير واضحة. حددي متى سيتم استلام الصور والأفلام بعد الحفلة.
ڤتصوير فوتوغرافي بواسطة المصورة _________ و التكلفة 
ڤتصوير فيديو بواسطة المصورة __________ والتكلفة 
ڤالصور سيتم استلامها في 
ڤالفيلم الفيديو سيتم استلامه في

المضيفات و المشرفات
سابعا: ابدئي باختيار مضيفات الحفل و اطلبي تذوق الشاي أو القهوة ثم حددي إذا كنت ستحضرين المواد أم ستعتمدين عليهم في ذلك. إذا كان الحفل كبيرا فيفضل الاتفاق مع مشرفة لتنظيم الحفل و مساعدة الضيوف. و يمكن أن تقوم إحدى قريبات العروس بهذه المهمة
ڤ سيتم توفير مضيفات الحفل عن طريق ______________ و التكلفة 
ڤ سيتم توفير المشرفة على الحفل عن طريق __________ والتكلفة 
ڤ سيتولى مهمة الضيافة و الإشراف أحد أفراد العائلة

الزهور و ديكورات الفرح

سابعا: ابدئي باختيار زهور و كوشة الفرح. قرري ما هي الأشياء التي تحتاجينها:
زهور العروس
ڤمسكة العروس و تكلفتها 
ڤزهور الأطفال/للزفة (باقات صغيرة و زهور للرأس ) و تكلفتها 
ڤزينة شعر العروس (بعض الزهور الصغيرة تستخدم من قبل مصففة الشعر) و تكلفتها 
ڤزهور الأم (كورساج من الزهور الطبيعية يوضع على الفستان الخاص بأم العروس) و تكلفتها 
ڤزهور الزفة (ورد منثور ينثر خلال الزفة على العروسين) و تكلفتها 
زهور حفل الزفاف و ملحقاتها
ڤالكوشة ( المنصة الرئيسية التي يجلس عليها العروسين) و تكلفتها 
ڤمدخل العروس (الباب أو المدخل الذي تدخل منه العروس عند بداية الزفة) و تكلفتها 
ڤمدخل الضيوف (زهور مع طاولة و كتاب اهداءات للضيوف) و تكلفتها 
ڤصالة الطعام و تكلفتها 
ڤطاولات الضيوف و تكلفتها 
ڤقواطع للمر الخاص بالزفة و تكلفتها 
ڤسيارة العروسين و تكلفتها 
بعد أن تحددي الأشياء التي ستختارينها أو تحتاجينها اتصلي بمصمم الزهور الذي سيتولى تنفيذ العمل و حددي موعدا مناسبا لمشاهدة الكتالوجات و التصاميم و مناقشة التفاصيل. من المهم أن تصغي جيدا إلى المعلومات التي تحصلين عليها و تقو مي بتسجيلها لتساعدك في الاختيار بشكل أفضل. أطلبي مشاهدة أعمال سابقة نفذها محل الزهور
لتحديد كفاءة التنفيذ. أطلبي أيضا أن يقدم لك المحل ضمانا على جودة الزهور و الخدمات التي ستقدم لك في يوم الزفاف و أن يتم كتابة جميع التفاصيل في عقد خاص أو في الفاتورة. يفضل الاتصال مبكرا بمنسق الزهور ليتمكن من توفير الزهور و الديكورات اللازمة في الوقت المناسب. اسألي مصمم الزهور إذا كان لديهم أي عروض خاصة أو إذا كان بالإمكان الحصول على بعض الأشياء كهدية مع الكوشة.

الشعر و الماكياج

ثامنا: ابدئي باختيار مصففة الشعر و أخصائية المكياج. يفضل القيام بتجربة قبل الزفاف لتحديد كفاءة المصففة و كذلك الأخصائية و يمكنك الاستفادة من ذلك إذا رغبت في تصوير بورتريه خاص بك قبل الزفاف. 
ڤتصفيف الشعر بوساطة المصففة ___________ و تكلفتها 
ڤالمكياج بواسطة ___________ و تكلفته 
ڤالتصفيف و المكياج سيتم في (الموقع) __________ الساعة _________ بتاريخ 

شهر العسل

تاسعا: ابدئي بترتيب رحلة شهر العسل بالتنسيق مع خطيبك . أطلبي منه أن يساعدك بزيارة وكالات السفر و الحصول على معلومات عن العروض الخاصة. اختاري ما يناسب ميزانيتك و ابدئي بتجهيز الملابس الخاصة برحلة شهر العسل و ضعيها في حقيبة خاصة لأنك لن يكون لديك وقت بعد الزفاف لهذا. تأكدي أيضا من أن جميع الأوراق الرسمية و الجوازات و التأشيرات اللازمة جاهزة و احفظيها في مكان آمن.
ڤرحلة شهر العسل تم تنسيقها بواسطة وكالة __________ للسفر و تكلفتها 
ڤالملابس الخاصة بشهر العسل جاهزة
ڤالأوراق الرسمية و الجوازات و التذاكر جاهزة

سيارة الليموزين

عاشرا: اطلبي من خطيبك ـن يزور شركات تأجير السيارات لحجز سيارة ليموزين لنقلك إلى صالة الاحتفالات و بعد الحفل إلى المنزل تأكدي من أن يتم التنسيق أيضا مع منسق الزهور إذا كنت طلبت زينة للسيارة لأن ذلك سيستغرق الكثير من الوقت.
ڤتم حجز سيارة ليموزين من شركة __________ و تكلفتها 
ڤسنستخدم سيارة أحد أفراد العائلة
ڤتم التنسيق مع منسق الزهور بخصوص زينة السيارة
أخيرا
قبل الزفاف بأسبوع أعيدي الاتصال بجميع المحلات و الأشخاص الذين تم الاتفاق معهم و ذكريهم بكل التفاصيل و المواعيد التي تم الاتفاق عليها و هذه القائمة ستساعدك على القيام بذلك بكل سهولة لذا احتفظي بها حتى النهاية. تمنياتنا لكم بحياة زوجية سعيدة وألف مبروك.

----------


## دلوعه

مشكووووووره بيسان على الموضوع الرائع 
الله يعيطج الف عافيه

----------


## رهينت الشوق

مشكورة يابيسان على هالأفكار الرائعة ... لكن أنا لدي مشكلة ان الصور لم تظهر عندي إلا القليل منها، وأرجوا مساعدتي من التمكن من رؤية الصور لأن الموضوع يهمني جداً ...... مشكورة مرة أخرى....

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الفستان الأبيض حلم كل فتاة .
كل الشكر بيسان  على الجهد الطيب .
على فكره قليل من  الصور  اللي طلعو عندي

----------

